

Developed areas in Calif. could support enough solar to power the state - ghshephard
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/03/developed-areas-in-calif-could-support-enough-solar-to-power-the-state/

======
ghshephard
What's important in this article from Nature
([http://dx.doi.org/10.1038/NCLIMATE2556](http://dx.doi.org/10.1038/NCLIMATE2556))
- which is readable online, is that it makes it clear there is more than
enough power available through Solar in "Developed Areas" to not only power
the state, but also provide the water it needs through desalination
(Desalination needs approx 2-3 kWh/m^3 (1000 liters).

I see the authors of this article are from Stanford - if you ever want to know
everything the beginner could ever possibly need to know about Solar, check
out the iTunes Stanford Energy Seminars, in particular the "Solar Energy 101"
by Nate Lewis. Absolutely brilliant.

